# Another Jack3d question



## MrSlave (Mar 22, 2011)

So I've been doing some research on finding the best preworkout supp and this one seems to be the most recommended here as well as other sites. My question is that I have an anxiety disorder, and I've read the bottle saying don't take this if you have "psychiatric issues",  so my question is that do you think it will exacerbate it my anxiety, and if so what are some possible other options out there?


----------



## SilentBob187 (Mar 22, 2011)

Caffeine and 1-3D can potentially have some pretty rough sides for people who already have issues with anxiety.  If you're going to try this stuff, try just 1 scoop or half a scoop.


----------



## M-Rods (Mar 22, 2011)

It does amplify any anxiety issues you may experience, it wont cause new ones, but if your mind races while you're worrying or over thinking about something, I found it makes it worse. If you decide to use it anyways, maybe save it for your big days like legs when you really need the bump, then go home alone lol


----------



## MrSlave (Mar 22, 2011)

Ya I knew about the caffeine being a catalyst for anxiety, so I did a little experimenting this past week, and found that drinking 2 cans of coke and I seemed fine. Granted a can of coke only has 35mg of caffeine per can. I may just up it the experiment to around 3 cans to see how I react. Maybe it's more the 1-3D that I have to worry about more the caffeine.


----------



## TampaSRT (Mar 22, 2011)

Also, make sure you don't take it to late. It kept me up most of the night and the whole time I could feel my heart beating through my chest. I won't take it again, personally, I recommend White Flood by Controlled Labs.


----------



## M-Rods (Mar 22, 2011)

IMO its not the caffeine, most good cups of coffee have 100mg, its the 1-3D


----------



## TampaSRT (Mar 22, 2011)

M-Rods said:


> IMO its not the caffeine, most good cups of coffee have 100mg, its the 1-3D


I agree.


----------



## MrSlave (Mar 22, 2011)

M-Rods said:


> It does amplify any anxiety issues you may experience, it wont cause new ones, but if your mind races while you're worrying or over thinking about something, I found it makes it worse. If you decide to use it anyways, maybe save it for your big days like legs when you really need the bump, then go home alone lol


I've had anxiety issues my entire life. Just bizarre brain chemistry I guess, is there anything similar to Jack-3d or will just keeping up with my creatine be my best bet for a preworkout supp? Maybe some beta-alanine?


----------



## MrSlave (Mar 22, 2011)

TampaSRT said:


> Also, make sure you don't take it to late. It kept me up most of the night and the whole time I could feel my heart beating through my chest. I won't take it again, personally, I recommend White Flood by Controlled Labs.


Just checked White Flood out and it seems to be a really good alternative. May just have to give it a go.


----------



## TampaSRT (Mar 22, 2011)

MrSlave said:


> I've had anxiety issues my entire life. Just bizarre brain chemistry I guess, is there anything similar to Jack-3d or will just keeping up with my creatine be my best bet for a preworkout supp? Maybe some beta-alanine?


I have had battles with anxiety in the past. Like I said, I currently use White Flood. It gives a nice clean boost without feeling all cracked out. I take it around 5pm and don't have any trouble sleeping.


----------



## MrSlave (Mar 22, 2011)

Unless someone recommends a different supp, I think I'm going to go with White Flood. Seems like a perfect fit for me and my absurd brain . Thanks for the letting me know about this one TampaSRT.


----------



## rob170 (Mar 22, 2011)

Good question! I've noticed an increase in anxiety for a long time during and after my workouts but I've been taking Jack3d or NO Xplod before workouts for years. Maybe I'll try lowering the dose instead of frantically wishing I had a xanax.


----------



## bigdaddymax (Mar 22, 2011)

Caffeine and 1-3D might exacerbate your anxiety, even though jacked3D is a very good preworkout, I tend to start getting a tolerance to its effects within 3 weeks.  If you want to take it try half the doasage then up the dosage from there.


----------



## Josh99 (Mar 23, 2011)

Ya jack3d is powerful I don't think it would be good for u


----------



## MrSlave (Mar 24, 2011)

Ya I ended up going with White Flood. Took one scoop to test it out since it's my day off. Anxiety seems to be a little up but nothing more then usual. Energy level is def. up. Just got finished with a bad bout with Guillain-Barré Syndrome(read about it). So my first official day back in the gym will be on Monday. Pretty stoked. Gonna be a little embarrassed on the amount of weight I'll be able to actually lift , oh well got to crawl before you can walk I guess. Thanks for all the supplement info, and I'll keep you guys posted on my progress.


----------



## Klutch (Mar 26, 2011)

i read somewhere anxiety comes from hormonal imbalance. make you could get some blood work done and try hrt. dont know if this will help but having anxiety is no fun. i know a guy who wont travel more than 5 miles from his home. that sucks ill pray for you guys. be blesed klutch


----------



## gwulbrecht72 (Mar 28, 2011)

Be careful BRO... While I can't say enough good things about my experience on Jack3d, I also do not have an anxierty disorder.. Watch yourself and stay away from the stims.. Prob not a bad idea to get a work up with your doc before starting any such regimen. I am new here to this site but I have been working out and taking supps for years and I am very involved in other body building forums. Be well


----------



## MrSlave (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks for all the responses guys. I ended up going with White Flood and it doesn't trigger any or much anxiety when I take it. Gives me an incredible amount of "clean" energy, none of the cracked out feeling some have said about Jack3d.


----------



## ihuntforyou (Mar 28, 2011)

Nice... watch yourself... just as the previous guy said.


----------



## TampaSRT (Mar 28, 2011)

MrSlave said:


> Thanks for all the responses guys. I ended up going with White Flood and it doesn't trigger any or much anxiety when I take it. Gives me an incredible amount of "clean" energy, none of the cracked out feeling some have said about Jack3d.


Glad it worked out for you.


----------



## MrSlave (Apr 1, 2011)

Took it for about a week and suddenly it turned on me. My anxiety went up sky high, so I just stopped taking it. I was on a maximum of one scoop daily. I think it may have been the caffeine in it, but who knows. I guess off to find the next pre-workout supplement. Or I just may stick with plain old micronized creatine. Might try Purple Wrath by Controlled Labs since it's caffeine free, but whatever I try this time will def. be a single serving instead of an entire tub  haha


----------



## Tomn (Apr 2, 2011)

I think that it probably would,  but I would think that it would only be for when you are actually on it.


----------



## Hubauer (Apr 2, 2011)

MrSlave said:


> My anxiety went up sky high, so I just stopped taking it.



Send it to me! haha
Just in case you have thought about trying NOXplode caffeine free... I though it sounded like a bunch of crap until I tried it. A BSN rep at our gym gave me a sample pack, now I know that it's a bunch of crap! If I were you man, I would just go with coffee. If it makes your anxiety worse, make your coffee progressively weaker until you find what you can handle. No telling how much caffeine is in a preworkout drink.


----------



## MrSlave (Apr 2, 2011)

Hubauer said:


> Send it to me! haha


If there was a way I could send it to you I most def. would in a heartbeat. For me I think it's just going to be a trial and error experiment with what causes and what doesn't cause this bloody anxiety. I'm definitely going with sample packs of pre-workout supps from now on haha. But the coffee idea is a good one.


----------



## jmccracken16 (Apr 4, 2011)

I am pretty new to this and while I do not have any anxiety disorders I am pretty sensitive to stimulants.. should I stay away from Jack 3d or do the jitters go away after a few doses.


----------



## carmineb (Apr 4, 2011)

MrSlave said:


> So I've been doing some research on finding the best preworkout supp and this one seems to be the most recommended here as well as other sites. My question is that I have an anxiety disorder, and I've read the bottle saying don't take this if you have "psychiatric issues", so my question is that do you think it will exacerbate it my anxiety, and if so what are some possible other options out there?


 

well the feeling of being al cranked up on stimulants can give you teh sense of anxiety or make it worse IF you are dealing with something that is constantoy making you anxious..... 

this is why, (and I take lorazapam at times for anxiety too), this is why in my mind, I treat the gym like my place away from everything.....  It is where I go, I give myself time to do something for myself, away from any anxiety.  if I am taking a stimulant for working out, I stay focused on what I am doing and I dont use my cell phone, I think about the workout as I am doing it.  When I have allowed my mind to wander, I lose interest and motivation for even being at the gym and that is probably with most to some degree....

If you were to drink a red bull , does tht mess with your head?  If not, then moving up to Jacked or something else, at the lower dosage of 1 scoop, NOT 3, you would probably be ok but I ant a doctor, I am just relating to how I think I would react.


----------



## aalester85 (Apr 5, 2011)

I am a huge fan of Jack3d but if you are having anxiety issues you may just want to keep it real and go with just a dose of cre.. I love my PWO's dont get me wrong but we also grow to be very dependent on them. Remember the reason we got into lifting and building muscles was because we had the drive and motivation and nothing else got in the way. I would suggest Yok3d because its stimulant level is a bit lower but dont make yourself crazy. Its not like you cant get a good workout without anything.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Apr 5, 2011)

aalester85 said:


> I am a huge fan of Jack3d but if you are having anxiety issues you may just want to keep it real and go with just a dose of cre.. I love my PWO's dont get me wrong but we also grow to be very dependent on them. Remember the reason we got into lifting and building muscles was because we had the drive and motivation and nothing else got in the way. I would suggest Yok3d because its stimulant level is a bit lower but dont make yourself crazy. Its not like you cant get a good workout without anything.


 
Good post   There are also tons of non-stim pre-workouts out there, such as Ultima and Ragnarok.  I've heard people rave about both.


----------



## carmineb (Apr 5, 2011)

i didnt read your late comment MrSlave before I posted earlier today ...
with that said...  glad to see you found something that works for u....  

I bought some jack3d, used no explode in recent past at 2 1/2 scoops, i think that was the day I strained my upper forearm and/or brachalis area doing hammer curls, sometimes too much aggression can hurt.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 5, 2011)

Does anyone elses Jack3d clump as it gets close to being finished?  Ive got the grape and its my 3rd jug.  2 out of 3 of them clumped and turned a beige color.


----------



## tigger1 (Apr 5, 2011)

AKIRA said:


> Does anyone elses Jack3d clump as it gets close to being finished?  Ive got the grape and its my 3rd jug.  2 out of 3 of them clumped and turned a beige color.



i have had this happen to a lot of different powdered supplements...creatine, protein powers, ect.  I always shake any powdered supplement everyday before i use them to prevent this.


----------



## MrSlave (Apr 5, 2011)

I think it's definitely the the stimulants in it all the PWO supps. Even creatine for whatever reason gives me a little spike in anxiety. My anxiety may be different then most. When it occurs my vision gets very, very bad, and then that makes me more anxious. Certainly one of the most vicious cycles I've heard of. Either way I'm able to control or know how to ignore to a point. So I think I'll give a non-stimulant PWO supp a try.


----------



## tigger1 (Apr 5, 2011)

MrSlave said:


> I think it's definitely the the stimulants in it all the PWO supps. Even creatine for whatever reason gives me a little spike in anxiety. My anxiety may be different then most. When it occurs my vision gets very, very bad, and then that makes me more anxious. Certainly one of the most vicious cycles I've heard of. Either way I'm able to control or know how to ignore to a point. So I think I'll give a non-stimulant PWO supp a try.



your vision gets messed up?  further explain please?  i hate admitting it bu i have a bunch of head problems too and i am on a bunch of meds...  u just gotta learn how to fit everything in at the right time.  i u take a dose of jack3d  30 min prior workout like you are supposed to and u do a full workout and concentrate only on your workout then it is some great shit.  if u still have more of the high from it just work out a bit longer...concentrate on getting swoll....u should be fine.


----------



## betterthisbod (Apr 6, 2011)

The examples above sounded like the issues I had when I used No-Explode whn it fitst came out.  I simply couldnt do it anymore and gave the jug away.  I switched to a different PWO (Sci-Fit Dark energy) and the symptoms no longer exist.  Try switching brands is my advice


----------



## MrSlave (Apr 6, 2011)

tigger1 said:


> your vision gets messed up?  further explain please?  i hate admitting it bu i have a bunch of head problems too and i am on a bunch of meds...  u just gotta learn how to fit everything in at the right time.  i u take a dose of jack3d  30 min prior workout like you are supposed to and u do a full workout and concentrate only on your workout then it is some great shit.  if u still have more of the high from it just work out a bit longer...concentrate on getting swoll....u should be fine.



 I actually have something called derealization, it basically means my perception of the world is different then others. I've always had anxiety, even as a kid, but when this happened my anxiety went through the roof. I take meds and try to do the best things possible to keep it under control, but every day is a struggle. Some better then others. I mean I work and do the normal every day thing that people do, just my vision gets really bad which in turn causes the anxiety. Vicious cycle to say the least. I guess time(and booze occasionally haha) heals all. But getting out and starting to workout will be a major help. Surfing is my primary excercise right now and it's probably the only time my vision feels realish. So hopefully getting back into the gym on monday will be as beneficial to my mind and body as surfing is.


----------



## elbkind (Apr 9, 2011)

good post


----------



## rob_lasane (Apr 9, 2011)

AKIRA said:


> Does anyone elses Jack3d clump as it gets close to being finished?  Ive got the grape and its my 3rd jug.  2 out of 3 of them clumped and turned a beige color.



Happens to me as well. I think it may be moisture getting in somehow . I just shake it real well before and haven't noticed a change in how effective it is.


----------

